# "AlgaeFix" Anyone tried it?



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

I've tried it a few times. If it's the type of green water that will go away on its own in a few days, algae fix will clear it right up. If you have water quality issues that will make the green water stay, it won't clear it. I haven't tried it for other types of algae.

I have found that some fish are sensitive to even a small overdose of this stuff. Be careful with the amounts if you decide to use it--it could cost you fish.


----------



## edschmidt (Oct 4, 2005)

As stated in a few other threads, a UV sterilizer would be your best bet for permanent removal of grean water. Mind experience says the slower the flow on the UV sterilizer the better. On a 15 watt unit, I won't go above 115 GPH. This gives plenty of contact time to kill about anything. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

IMHO using AlgaeFix or even a UV to treat a GW outbreak is like using a transfusion to treat the blood loss due to traumatic amputation.

Both are treating the symptom and not the problem.


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

I've read that growing willow in your tank will clear up green water.... I'd rather do that than add other chemicals that might harm plants also....


----------



## brad (Aug 11, 2005)

Rex, how would you get rid of it once you fix the problem?

Say it bloomed from an ammonia spike from adding too many fish at a time. Not long after, the bacteria in the filter will have also grown to be able to handle this extra ammonia. How do you get rid of the green water now? The root of the problem has passed. Doesn`t green water thrive under much the same conditions as plants? A u.v. would kill the algae, and since the the ammonia spike has passed, it should stay gone. Does this make sense?


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

much appreciated, folks!!
I should've include the details regarding how the green water started.
It's a 55 gallon tank that's been matured for about three years, in fact one of the larger cory is older than my two year old daughter.

Eheim classic 2213 canister filter, tank stay between 79-80F so no heater(got warm apartment). I added a Aquaclear Mini filter containing a seashell to balance the PH a bit(due to the low 6.0 PH cause by the driftwood)

Plants: two large and two medium amazon swords, two small bunches of java fern growing on driftwood, four bunch of crypto wedii, two big not too helthy anubias nana(got spots of gree algae like growth on it)

Fish: six fantail gold fish all suffer from stunted growth except one(what can I say, they're from Petco stores here in NYC)
two flying fox(thought they were the siamese type because the clerk from my local fish store told/charge me for the siamese)
three young and one old cory.

Ammonia and Nitrite at ZERO for almost three year
PH at 6.4
Temp. at 80F
Weekly 30% change with gravel suction
and GREEN WATER at VULGAR DISPLAY OF POWER 
DAMN YOU!!!GREEN WATER SCUM!!!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

brad said:


> Rex, how would you get rid of it once you fix the problem?
> 
> Say it bloomed from an ammonia spike from adding too many fish at a time. Not long after, the bacteria in the filter will have also grown to be able to handle this extra ammonia. How do you get rid of the green water now? The root of the problem has passed. Doesn`t green water thrive under much the same conditions as plants? A u.v. would kill the algae, and since the the ammonia spike has passed, it should stay gone. Does this make sense?



Nutrients. Plain and simple. And if you have GW a blackout is a much better way to get rid of it IMHO.


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

I started to cut down the lighting somewhat, and since I can not find any willows around I pulled out my cabambas and let them flow. 
here is what's interesting, the half dead cabambas starts to sproud new terminal buds where it dead, and the thick dark green water has become bright green color. Anyone experience this phenomena!!


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> Nutrients. Plain and simple. And if you have GW a blackout is a much better way to get rid of it IMHO.



I disagree. While a black out will certainly work I don't think it is necessarily a better way. Like Brad said once you have green water you need to kill it. You can kill it by starving it out (effects plants too), deprive it of light (effects plants too), or nuke it with a UV (no effect on the plants). Of those three I would choose the UV every time.

As far as Algeafix, I don't know? It certainly seems to me that if it kills the algae it must have some effect on the plants too. I would not try it. I would use a UV or if I did not or could not get a UV do a black out.

That being said, I also think it is important not to depend on the UV too much. The root cause of the problem needs to be corrected. 

Rick


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

I have used it and found it to work as advertised. However, it is not something you should regularly add (like for example once per week). It's not an option for me anymore because I keep many inverts and it's not safe for them.

But if you have heavy algae and no inverts, and corrected one or more factors that you believe were the cause, I would probably be inclined to dose it to help speed recovery. In other words (as Rex said), it's like medicine. Something to treat a symptom but not something to take every day for the rest of your life.


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

well, basically, the water parameter is fine, it's just so nice and thick and green. I think I'll give algaefix a try....


----------



## TheShrimp (Jul 30, 2005)

By experience I can say that Algaefix only works temporarily. The best way to go is UV. 

You can also try risinig the temp to 84-86, will kill the algae. Then add aquaclear. This worked many many times for me. (Although risky depending on your fish)


----------



## There Be Whales Here (Sep 18, 2005)

I haved used algae fix and algae destroyer; it got rid of the algae on my plants and it would reduce the green water for a day or two, but if your tank is out of balance it will not fix the problem. I started adding 1/2 teaspoon kno3, 1/8 teaspoon kh2po4, but at the same time had found out that I had a leak at my bubble counter for the co2. I was not getting any co2 into my tank; I got that fixed and within a day the tank was clearing up.


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

Okay, I've finally try the algaefix, within six hours my 55 gallon cleared up, and today is the third day since medication, still pretty clear, and the fish and plants are fine, finally get to see them again. 

What I did after algaefix was replacing the cotton wools in the filter, which were dark green, like I said before, today is the third day, and I don't have any green water. 

Should I follow instruction and dose my tank again, or what else should I do.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

soundtweakers said:


> Should I follow instruction and dose my tank again, or what else should I do.


You should re-read this thread.

No one is advocating using Algae-fix as a permanent solution for algae outbreaks. You need to forget the chemicals and forget the UV and try and find the root cause of your algae woes.

What are your aquarium parameters?
How big of an aquarium?
How much light?
CO2? How do you inject if you have it? CO2 level?
What are your water parameters?
NO3?
PO4?
Do you fertilize?

Answering those questions are going to provide us with enough information to discern why you are having algae problems in the first place. Once we figure it out you won't need chemicals, UV or even Voo Doo charms to fight algae...you won't have any!  

Mike


----------



## donaldbyrd (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry for hijacking your thread.... is the blackout necessary or will just getting the nutrients correct eventually allow the plants to out compete the GW? although I am also experiencing the great fight with GW, I have to agree with not using chemicals or UV to fix the problem, because they do not fix the problem only the symptoms. I do feel there are times to use an UV, for example in my koi ponds where it is impossible to grow any type of plants, unless you set it up so that the koi can not get to them, I do use UV.


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

What are your aquarium parameters?
How big of an aquarium?
How much light?
CO2? How do you inject if you have it? CO2 level?
What are your water parameters?
NO3?
PO4?
Do you fertilize?

55 gallon long
130 Watts(two 65 watt 10,000k compact flourescent) 10 hours a day
No CO2 injection
No Ammonia, No nitrite, very low nitrate(weekly 30% water change)
Temp. at 79F 
PH at 6.4
No fertilizer ever since the GW started to develop

Update on the tank...today is the fourth day since I dose my tank with algaefix, still pretty clear, might be a bit hazy.

thanks for all the help


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

All of that light, no CO2 and no fertilization. There's the problem. 

I think you need a bit of a primer, soundtweakers. Take a look at www.rexgrigg.com. Basic information that will go a long way for you. roud: 

Mike


----------

